

Microsoft now has a fighting chance, as Ballmer quits the board - healthisevil
http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/business-it/exceo-ballmer-quits-microsoft-board-to-focus-on-nbas-clippers-20140819-1061vl.html

======
crojach
Since he stepped down as CEO his influence was smaller and smaller so I think
this is more a cosmetic change then anything else. Maybe the public perception
of Microsoft will now move even more into the right direction.

